# What is your most expensive light?



## NAW (Mar 24, 2007)

I don't know if there was ever a thread like this. But here goes...

As the title says, what is your most expensive flashlight?

For me it is my Rayzorlite HID & it costed me $525. That isn't much though compared to other HID lights.


----------



## DonShock (Mar 24, 2007)

As far as a "bought" light: ModaMags Draco with Cree LED - around $175 for the package.
But for a home-built light: around $270 for my Quad Cree XR-E in one of FiveMegas custom hosts.


----------



## Elton (Mar 24, 2007)

lol all 5 of flashlights add up to about $150 bucks


----------



## RCatR (Mar 24, 2007)

Bought:Used E2D & rechargeables, bulbs, etc.
Homebrew:Frustrating SSC head for said E2D(I've managed to burn up/break $60 of parts so far grrrrrrrrrrrrr) I'm in too deep to just give up


----------



## Patriot (Mar 24, 2007)

Wiseled Tactical with UV Tailcap, AE Powerlight 24/S, X990


----------



## Catapult (Mar 24, 2007)

My most expensive light? That would be the television set!


----------



## NAW (Mar 24, 2007)

Catapult said:


> My most expensive light? That would be the television set!


 
:lolsign: I find it hard justifying lights that you can't EDC and produce low lumens.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Mar 24, 2007)

Fenix L0D-CE ($44) and Lumapower M1 ($80), my first, and second most used lights respectively. Most of my other multitude of lights are cheaper (<$40) store-bought lights, such as MagLites and drop in modules, or Chinese lights (DX, Kaidomain etc.), many of which I bought solely in order to modify.


----------



## jumpstat (Mar 24, 2007)

Surprisingly my SF L1 bought here for 110$


----------



## Supernam (Mar 24, 2007)

Apparently, the chronic sufferers of flashaholicism haven't posted yet. I'm only at the acute stage of fashaholicism. My most expensive is a SF L6 that has since been modded by CM with a Cree P4. Hopefully I'll have enough funds for an ElektroLumens creation soon.


----------



## FILIPPO (Mar 24, 2007)

my most expensive flashlight is my surefire M4 that I bouhgt for about 423€ (561 USD)


----------



## LEDninja (Mar 24, 2007)

Elektrolumes My Little Friend 3xSSC-P4 $120
Elektrolumes My Little Friend 3xLuxIII $110

EDIT 04-09-2008
Added
Elektrolumes Minimak 14500 $100
Removed
Fenix L0D-CE

EDIT 01-11-2009
Elektrolumes [email protected] 3C P7 $139
Elektrolumes EDC-P7 $139

MillerMods AAA-XRE $120 recieved


----------



## Trashman (Mar 24, 2007)

Spy005--$369.50, shipped. Once the upgrade becomes available, that price will go up.


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Mar 24, 2007)

Greetings!

My 2nd and 3rd A2 Aviators... after buying them, I just couldn't stop!!! 7 A2's later, I'm thinking that maybe I need to slow down a bit - at least until my credit card limit is raised! 

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## nanotech17 (Mar 24, 2007)

Mine is HUntlight Cree shipped via DHL $105


----------



## flash_bang (Mar 24, 2007)

sigh...chicken, I think I might be catching the A2 flu from you (hey! that rhymed!) I've been looking at a good deal at tactical supply where I can pay 20 bucks less than the MSRP of the A2, and get around 80 worth of accessories (carriers, lamps)

have a good one,
Flash


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Mar 24, 2007)

Around $200.00 for a Custom light


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Mar 24, 2007)

Gatlight V3 :rock:
(At least I've paid for it... and good things come to those who wait.)

Other than that...
UK Lightcannon
Black Diamond Solaris (Headlamp)
ROP (2 AW C Li-Ions... Haven't bought a good charger for the batts yet either)


----------



## Ra (Mar 24, 2007)

Uhhmm :thinking:


Maxablaster ofcource: That one costed me about $2000, and thats only for the ingredients!!

Guess I'm a flashaholic... I think...


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## hktome (Mar 24, 2007)

my M3T was about about $200.00 gun mount pressure switch and spare bulbs, my HK UTL pistol light -back when it was the only thing of its kind....about.......$225.00!


----------



## karlthev (Mar 24, 2007)

REAL guys won't tell!!! Ha!! Just kidding... :lolsign: $2.59




Karl


----------



## Oddjob (Mar 24, 2007)

Titanium PD-S mizer at $450.00


----------



## Max Brightness (Mar 24, 2007)

Mine would be the Surefire U2 at around ~$300.


----------



## Coop (Mar 24, 2007)

Surefire L4 or Mag85 (mag was bought at dutch retail pricing)


----------



## Russianesq (Mar 24, 2007)

DRACO


----------



## ScooterBug (Mar 24, 2007)

that would be my A2. i don't regret buying it one bit. i intend to get another one, soon.


----------



## cnjl3 (Mar 24, 2007)

In descending order of price: 
Surefire M6 
Mclux III PD - my EDC! 
Surefire A2
I have other lights but these are the ones i like best!


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Mar 24, 2007)

I would say my 2C ROP LE. All together it cost me nearly $150, but well worth it if you ask me. 
I spent nearly $200 on an HDS U60xrgt but sold it soon after I purchased it because it wasn't worth the super high price IMO. I also had a FFIII but did the same thing.


----------



## golden_creature (Mar 24, 2007)

A2 £177 i dont know how much in dollars but enough to break my bank! gc.


----------



## iced_theater (Mar 24, 2007)

My Surefire PKEF-A along with PK Kroma Milspec. I paid a little over $1000 for the set.


----------



## cratz2 (Mar 24, 2007)

Looks like I'm relatively cheap in CPF terms.

My most expensive is an SSC-modded HDS.


----------



## Patriot (Mar 24, 2007)

Atomic_Chicken said:


> Greetings!
> 
> My 2nd and 3rd A2 Aviators... after buying them, I just couldn't stop!!! 7 A2's later, I'm thinking that maybe I need to slow down a bit - at least until my credit card limit is raised!
> 
> ...


 
lol...crazy stuff Chicken! Do you own all seven of them at the same time, and if so are they all a bit different or are they duplicates...just curious because I'm not a duplicate kinda person at all.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm not cheap, just frugal. Right. The highest is still the old LSL for $60, including 2AA tube. We'll not add up all my frugal lights, please.

Geoff


----------



## Nereus (Mar 24, 2007)

It must be my maghid - you can find the major reason for the fact that the mod became so expensive in the post 32 of that thread... 

-N


----------



## Christoph (Mar 24, 2007)

That would have to be my first mag mod. Because it started this whole brighter and smaller trip I've been on,and has cost me every light I bought since aug '02.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Mar 24, 2007)

Most expensive light I own is an SF M6, MSRP of $399. Most expensive light I actually _paid for_ I'm not sure of, probably something in the collection around $35-40.


----------



## cutlerylover (Mar 24, 2007)

Hmm, a single light that I purchased would have to be my Dorcy Metal Gear...I have yet to pay for than $20 on a single light, but as far as light built, my ROP has to be the most so far, but I am still new to lights so give it soem time, lol...the most expensive single part for a light I bought was recently...Fivemega's 6AA to 2D battery adapter, I just had to have one, lol...and I think its was worth every cent spent on it...

Now collectively I am probably about $300 into flashlights....which is alot for me...lets not bring up knives though, thats a whole different story...


----------



## polymath (Mar 24, 2007)

NAW said:


> As the title says, what is your most expensive flashlight?



I haven't bought that one yet!


----------



## Cypher (Mar 24, 2007)

My most expensive single light is my EDC B42 XRGT. 

My most expensive light,period, is my SF 6P plus Gen 1 KL3 which I had Chopped, them Seouled, and then I added an MC123 extender. All told around $230 and that doesn't count my Li-ion cells and the P90 etc. The 6P was/is definitely my gateway light. I love adding on to it.


----------



## rdh226 (Mar 24, 2007)

Catapult said:


> My most expensive light? That would be the television set!


My self-propelled (with built-in generator to recharge the battery) twin-35W HID.
(Audi S4; call it $40k)

As far as something I can actually _carry_, it'd be a toss-up 'tween my AE14
and TiN Draco.

By the gram, the Draco "wins" (cough) hands down.

-RDH


----------



## flash_bang (Mar 24, 2007)

care to explain your mysterious (cough)?
have a good one,
Flash

btw, mine is the G2 :lolsign:


----------



## kelmo (Mar 24, 2007)

Its my KTTurbohead+MN60 LA+9P+A19+HAIII tailcap+FM24+GID lanyard, about $270...


----------



## rdh226 (Mar 24, 2007)

flash_bang said:


> care to explain your mysterious (cough)?
> have a good one,
> Flash
> 
> btw, mine is the G2 :lolsign:


Tongue-in-cheek; just an acknowledgement that "winning" based on $/gm
is perhaps not the most rational assessment...

-RDH


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Mar 24, 2007)

Greetings!



Patriot36 said:


> lol...crazy stuff Chicken! Do you own all seven of them at the same time, and if so are they all a bit different or are they duplicates...just curious because I'm not a duplicate kinda person at all.



Yes... all at the same time. Only two of my A2's are duplicates - a pair of White LED Aviators. The other five are: White (THC3 Modded), Blue, Red, Green (THC3 Modded), Yellow-Green.

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## thermal guy (Mar 24, 2007)

mine is my new hds u60exgt with ti bezel wife still will not talk to me!


----------



## PARIS (Mar 24, 2007)

My Barbolight U9.


----------



## Illum (Mar 24, 2007)

as far as "bought" light goes...its the A2:naughty:
as far as street price goes...its the McluxIII-PD


----------



## cave dave (Mar 24, 2007)

Stenlight S7 full kit with two extra batteries and *all *the accessories. $400+


----------



## Bozzlite (Mar 24, 2007)

Fenix L1P with the CR2 tube and 3 tritium vials cost me about $90.00 if sold separately.


----------



## freewheelin' (Mar 24, 2007)

Other than my payed for Gatlight III my most expensive lumen generator is my 1800 lumen DLP projector. Hockey and Nascar will never be the same without 120" screen in HD.


----------



## Strauss (Mar 24, 2007)

Mine would be my custom Tri-LuxV "Red Dragon". I paid just under $450 for it and I would do it all over again if I had too


----------



## tussery (Mar 24, 2007)

At this certain point mine is my E2D, after I get my M6 it will be that.


----------



## jumpstat (Mar 24, 2007)

tussery said:


> At this certain point mine is my E2D, after I get my M6 it will be that.


Yes, every SF fan needs on of those M6, including yours truly. Only time and money the deciding factor!...he..he...


----------



## mdocod (Mar 25, 2007)

My Isuzu EDCs me, and has headlights, it's my most expensive light. Bought for $2700, spent ~$6000+ on repairs and custom work since purchase. Makes my most expensive FLASHLIGHT seem like a pretty minuscule investment.

for me, sadly, the amondotech illuminator at ~$140 was my most expensive light purchase.


----------



## 65535 (Mar 25, 2007)

Currently I have a U2, toying with the idea of a tri cree M6 mod, either wall of light or throw monster, haven't decided yet, maybe interchangable???


----------



## ScottW (Mar 25, 2007)

My Mag85 - $125 for the body and parts, and since I didn't previously have rechargeables, another $50 for the batteries and a nice charger.


----------



## jimjones3630 (Mar 25, 2007)

If include lasers then would be the first production of SF's pistol red laser with mount (45 auto) and aux. p3 head about $600 new.

FM's Elephant,6 AA wide, with 2nd version production head, finned type. 120mm extension which holds 18 AA's battery holder. Discretely accquired at bargin price $450.

Jim


----------



## proline (Mar 25, 2007)

$3,200 Surefire First Generation Beast.


----------



## NAW (Mar 26, 2007)

A Surefire Beast? Thats awesome!

Welcome aboard.


----------



## sims2k (Mar 27, 2007)

Surefire L2 - $175 + holster $25
Surefire Kroma - $299
Wiseled Tactical - $599


----------



## morse (Mar 27, 2007)

Ti Ion XT at $300 although I think I paid more for my SF M3 about 5 years ago when sterling was much weaker.


----------



## VT-Metal-VT (Mar 27, 2007)

my X990 HID light around 400 Euro


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Mar 27, 2007)

HDS EDC U60GT - $135 on closeout.






I may get this modded with a seoul...so it could end up costing around $200 when I'm done.


CFU


----------



## shinbone (Mar 27, 2007)

My Surefire L2 is my most expensive "out of the box" light purchase, but I surpassed that expense when I built my AR15 weaponlight. 

The weaponlight is an E2E body in a Surfire picatinny mount with an LU61 (#? [Scout Light step-up adapter for E-series to C or M series bezels]), M2 bezel, P60 and P61 bulbs, Scout tapeswitch tailcap with 7" tapeswitch and Surefire lens cover. The most expensive part was the tailcap! Anyway, it's a very flexible configuration between LED and incandescent with the ability to take any bezel SF makes, including the turboheads.


----------



## TKC (Mar 27, 2007)

*My most expensive light is my maroon CR 2 Ion.*


----------



## Calina (Mar 27, 2007)

I spent about $240,000 for something like 15 lights.

That's a lot of money for a few lights but you have to consider a complete house came with those lights.


----------



## Alteran (Mar 27, 2007)

Who needs a house? Build a fort with your lights!


----------



## Coop (Mar 27, 2007)

Just realized that when my wolf-eyes cree drop-in from PTS arrives, my SF/Leef/WE combo light will just make it to first place as most expensive light...


----------



## eebowler (Mar 27, 2007)

Single manufactured light: L2P with L1 body for $45 + ship + tax = $55US.
Most expensive light in general: My PITA ROP. Bulbs, reflector, windows, battery holder, rechargeables, charger plus shipping to skybox and shipping to Trinidad then, vat and tax on each item..... :shakehead:


----------



## woodrow (Mar 28, 2007)

Before Cree's came out it was $289 for a UK LC 100 hid and battery pack. Now my most expenisve light is $80 and I could not be more happy. (until something even better comes out



)


----------



## tvodrd (Mar 28, 2007)

Not counting the Beast-1 #82 I will-called in Fountain Valley, there's the 5 tank searchlights, one of which was ~$1,100 including shipping from Pa, and the $3K+ for the genset to run it.  

Larry


----------



## greenLED (Mar 28, 2007)

tvodrd said:


> ... there's the 5 tank searchlights...


Five? :wow: Are they reproducing in your garage or something? :nana:


----------



## tvodrd (Mar 28, 2007)

I have to avoid their urges to mate, as getting slammed front and back by two 75# flashlights is very unpleasant! 

Larry


----------



## Supernam (Mar 28, 2007)

tvodrd, 

I live in Irvine. Shine your tank lights towards UCI, I wanna see. lol


----------



## frogs3 (Mar 28, 2007)

XeVision 75 W Barnburner -- 8000 lumens and only 5lbs to carry. Purchased discretely from a fellow CPF'er. My "outdoors" EDC.

HAK


----------



## NAW (Mar 28, 2007)

frogs3 said:


> XeVision 75 W Barnburner -- 8000 lumens and only 5lbs to carry. Purchased discretely from a fellow CPF'er. My "outdoors" EDC.
> 
> HAK


 
Awesome!


----------



## flash_bang (Mar 28, 2007)

tell me, frogs3, where do you get such an amazing light?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Mar 28, 2007)

Maxabeam I got for 1/2 price.


----------



## mossyoak (Mar 28, 2007)

McG PD Ha3 slate with ti bezel ring and tritium $305ish.


----------



## SkinlessMonkey (Mar 28, 2007)

I think my Gladius for about 130$.


----------



## tebore (Mar 28, 2007)

My HDS B42 has to be my most expensive light. Funny considering it started as the cheapest HDS in my HDS collection. The way it's outfitted now and inflation has to put it around the $250 mark.


----------



## johnny13oi (Mar 29, 2007)

$9.99 for the Cree Elly from DX .. LOL and I'm being 100% serious too. Don't have the money to blow on flashlights.


----------



## Coop (Mar 29, 2007)

johnny13oi said:


> $9.99 for the Cree Elly from DX .. LOL and I'm being 100% serious too. Don't have the money to blow on flashlights.




We found ourself a nominee for the 2007 christmas list!!

:laughing:


----------



## Danbo (Mar 29, 2007)

Has to be my Milky M375.


----------



## aceo07 (Mar 29, 2007)

HDS U60, which is now upgraded to Seoul.

That's probably my max price limit for a long time. Right now I don't even want to break the $50 price limit.


----------



## shoe (Mar 30, 2007)

Headlights on my car.

Other than that, Wolf Eyes Boxer 168R


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Mar 30, 2007)

Hrm... I guess mine would be my AE PL24 -- which I haven't even received yet. 

- Chris


----------



## cmaylodm (Mar 30, 2007)

Surefire M3T with crenelated bezel from tacticalsupply.com... $216 after a 30% discount


----------



## LiteTheWay (Mar 30, 2007)

Streamlight Stinger LED at AUD250 (in Oz)


----------



## LiteTheWay (Mar 30, 2007)

Streamlight Stinger LED at AUD250 (bought in Oz).


----------



## Robban (Mar 30, 2007)

I think that would be the MicroFire Warrior K2000R ($365) followed by a MiniMiniHID by cmacclel. Sadly they don't see much use and I'm thinking about parting with the MiniMiniHID as I just don't want to scratch it up and someone else could put it to good use.


----------



## crewcabrob (Mar 30, 2007)

Funny, I don't use my HID light very much either and now I sometimes wonder why I purchased it. Nice light though and maybe this summer I will use it more.

Boxer 24w, followed by a Ti Draco, a couple Stingers, 2 L2D-CEs..... I'm bad.


----------



## Dave. (Mar 30, 2007)

My most expensive flashlight to date? Well, that has to be my humble Surefire 9P, which was $70.99. The story doesn't quite end there though... 

I wanted the P91 assembly, so that was another 26.99, and as I wanted to use rechargables I needed an extender too at 22.99. Plus a couple of 17670s at 20.00 and a charger to go with them at 13.50. Then of course I needed to attach a lanyard, so I had to have the ring too at 7.49. 

Which was all fine, until along came Leef... 

I couldn't of course resist the prospect of upgrading to 18650s so ordered up a 2x18650 body at 69.99, and as I want to get the best I can out of the P91 I splashed out on 4 Pila 600Ps at 95.04 and a Pila Charger at 43.12 to feed it with. Then finally a new P91 to replace the now tired original one at another 26.99...

So slightly more than would appear at first! 

Surefire 9P________________________70.99
1 Cell Extender_____________________22.99
P91 Lamp Assembly_________________26.99
SureFire Z26 Tailcap Lanyard Ring ____07.49

2x Protected AW 17670_____________20.00
1x DSD charger____________________13.50

LeefBody C Tail C Head 2x18650______69.99

4x Pila 600P_______________________95.04
Pila ICB Charger____________________43.12

P91 Lamp Assembly_________________26.99

Shipping Total_____________________33.49

==================================

Total Cost________________________$430.59!

Actually, on second thoughts, maybe I shouldn't have added all that up...:lolsign:


----------



## Sigman (Mar 31, 2007)

[babblemodeon]

I've got a few special lights that were gifts. A couple of them have a market value assigned to them - HOWEVER, these lights mean so much more to me, because someone presented them to me. I respect those guys for sure!! (_*They KNOW who they are!*_ :thanks: )

I've got another AFAIK "one of a kind/custom light" that was made by a GREAT guy and is just incredible in brightness, throw, as compared to its size (with no market value assigned). BTW - this isn't "Cult Crap", it's respect and appreciation!

To me, these lights are priceless, they represent more than just a flashlight.

[babblemodeoff]


----------



## nzgunnie (Mar 31, 2007)

My gladius I think, although my A2-BK is probably worth more now. 

I am in the same situation as Dave. My first SF light, a 9P has probably cost me the most, with a KT2, extenders, KL3, now leef bodies....


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 31, 2007)

It would probably be the SureFire 10X Dominator that I purchased in mid-2005; I believe the price tag on it is ~$500.00.
Let me go check my website just to be certain...BBS...yup, $500.00 and I bought it in mid-July 2005.


----------



## 021411 (Mar 31, 2007)

So far it's the Gladius. I got a deal though at $140 at Flashlightlens.com


----------



## TeflonBubba (Mar 31, 2007)

MaxaBeam!


----------



## powernoodle (Mar 31, 2007)

The Acro X990, SF X10 and Mac's Torch are the top spendy contenders for me.

cheers


----------



## ddaadd (Mar 31, 2007)

I submit entries in 2 catagories....

Handheld....

Superflashlight III Mc38-V @ $375


Tank Mounted....

AN/VSS-3a w/spare, power rectifier, connectors, @ $1100


And flipped screens as the wife walked by as wrote this......


----------



## brighterisbetter (Jan 11, 2009)

McGizmo Ti PD-S w/AOTH holester for me: $650 is what I paid on B/S/T a few months ago

I've got other stuff in the works though


----------



## TKC (Jan 11, 2009)

*My McGizmo's are my most expensive lights; I own 5 of them.
*


----------



## Black Rose (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm what you might call a frugal flashaholic.

My most expensive light so far is a Fenix L0D Q4.


----------



## Bobpuvel (Jan 11, 2009)

Magcharger for like $80something.....


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 11, 2009)

That would be a very nice Surefire L1 that a fellow member gave me as a retirement gift. He knew I'm too cheap to spend that much on one for myself. Most I've ever spent is $60 for an Arc LSL a few years back and the same for a LiteFlux LF3XT recently.

Geoff


----------



## RandyVuong (Jan 11, 2009)

SF M6


----------



## CobraMan (Jan 12, 2009)

Surefire M4 for me.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Drywolf (Jan 12, 2009)

This one:





But it's really the charger that costs a bit:






:naughty:


----------



## 2xTrinity (Jan 12, 2009)

Me said:


> Fenix L0D-CE ($44) and Lumapower M1 ($80), my first, and second most used lights respectively. Most of my other multitude of lights are cheaper (<$40) store-bought lights, such as MagLites and drop in modules, or Chinese lights (DX, Kaidomain etc.), many of which I bought solely in order to modify.



Well, my most expensive light has changed since I last posted in this thread, I'll post my top dollar LED, HID, and Incans:

*Mag 4C - Incan - Osram 64611*
AW 3-Mode incan driver - $75
4x AW C-Cell - $88
Host - $18
Litho LOP Reflector - $20
Borofloat Lens - $4
Several Bulbs - $20
Fivemega Stainless Steel Tailcap - $30

$255 total

*Amondotech N30 - HID*
Host, $150
DX Cree Q2-5A Dropin, $12
DX p60 clone, $8

$170

I dropped the Q2-5A dropin into the head of a random dx p60 clone, ditched the battery tube, and replaced the stock 5mm LEDs with a 3W neutral white LED, inside an aluminum head (to dissipate the head). I attached the replacement secondary light using heatshrink tubing.

*Mag 2C - LED - 3x Cree MC-E*
Host, $16
3x 6C Bin MC-E LEDs, $66
DX Triple Optic, $4
2x DX LiIon C cells, $14
Tri-star heatsink, $12

$112 total

Very rarely do I Actually buy new lights anymore. I generally just reconfirgure the same mag hosts I've had once I get bored with them. I'll use different bulbs, or different LEDs etc. I don't count all that in the prices above as I still have all the old 'guts' sitting in my junk drawer, waiting to be used for some future project. These are the prices of all the components in the lights as they exist now.


----------



## Burgess (Jan 12, 2009)

Olight M20 Warrior R2,

which cost me *A Hundred Bucks* ! ! !




:eeksign:



_


----------



## glockbob (Jan 12, 2009)

Drywolf wins,

Plus he has got bonus HID lights in the front. 

Most I spent was on my Surefire E2E, $100.


----------



## MarNav1 (Jan 12, 2009)

Dorcy 1 x AAA, $5.99 at Wallyworld


----------



## RobertM (Jan 12, 2009)

SureFire M6 @ $310 shipped


----------



## bigchelis (Jan 12, 2009)

Surefire e1b w/6P bezel + Malkoff Drop-in P7.
E1b NIB $99.00 delivered
6P head $40 new on Ebay (purchased pre-CPF days)
AW 16340's w/charger $33
Malkoff P7 $78
E to C adaptor $32 delivered 



Total$282 :sick2::sick2::candle:


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Jan 12, 2009)

My AmondoTech Titanium Mega Illuminator, which costs $159.95. I love my Mega Illuminator and feel it was a bargain for the incredible performance it gives.


----------



## rotncore (Jan 12, 2009)

HDS Ultimate 60GT, then had Milkyspit Seoul mod it when I thought it was getting a bit underpowered. It buzzes a bit, but I'd never part with it.

NovaTac 120T is coming.

The custom bug hasn't bitten me yet, and I don't think it will. ~$200 is my threshold before I tell myself I'm nuts. There are too many good production lights.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 12, 2009)

EDC-P7 $129 
My M90 Rattlesnake I was so fortunate to receive during the Christmas give away:twothumbs:wave:. Though technically I paid nothing for it. Other then that, the $30 taskforce and a few Mags, I build all my “more expensive lights” though none of them cost more then around $50 max, though if I went out and bought all the parts new they would add up “Bigbeam 1766 C Power House “would cost new = $395” and so on.


----------



## flash_bang (Jan 12, 2009)

My 6PL. Not stock, mind you, but with the A19, FM35, combat rings it comes to about 120. accessories really skew the perception of how expensive a light is, amirite?


----------



## mossyoak (Jan 12, 2009)

most expensive ever was a mcg s27. Currently it's a Ra 120tw


----------



## Morelite (Jan 12, 2009)

SPY007
McLux III-T
Ti A3 
Several Ti A2's and A1's
Ti PD-S
FM's Red HID Elephant


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

I think my Magcharger was tops at ~$100

I think I gave the better part of $100 for my Elektrolumens StarLUX way back then.

Come to think of it my Stinger might have been more than $100.

Most everything else (and there is a lot) tops out at $70.

I'd hate to learn the total!


----------



## Speedwar (Jan 13, 2009)

Olight Titanium Infinitums - US$160 (plus postage) :wave:


----------



## fareast (Jan 14, 2009)

my most expensive light ever is also my oldest light: Magcharger bought 15 years ago. Of course I bought lights since but none have been more expensive than my Magcharger. Not sure how much it was back then, roughly 300 Guilders (guldens).


----------



## Guy's Dropper (Jan 14, 2009)

Ti KillerAAA at $100 given to me by mr. squatch.


----------



## deranged_coder (Jan 14, 2009)

Surefire M6 Guardian is my most expensive one so far.


----------



## LukeA (Jan 14, 2009)

My 10 cree headlight demonstrator. The materials are worth about $300, including the $100 enclosure I got for free. All the labor was done by yours truly, including CNC and manual machining, so factor that cost in and watch the price soar.


----------



## killforfood (Jan 14, 2009)

Less than a penny.
I didn't do the math.








:nana::nana::nana:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 14, 2009)

LOL @ ^


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 15, 2009)

That's the strangest phosphor coating I've seen on an LED.

Geoff


----------



## D-Dog (Jan 15, 2009)

Flying Turtle said:


> That's the strangest phosphor coating I've seen on an LED.
> 
> Geoff



I wonder how many bond wires it has...:naughty: 

...wait... I don't see any :thinking: I'm thinking someone ripped you off 

And on topic, a 12 LED beauty :wink: (an incentive to work this semester and hopefully my final light for a long time... at least until this summer )





I'll admit that unless you have one or know a heck of a lot about Wolf Eyes product line, it was almost impossible to figure out what light I was talking about from the first pic. Here is another, clearer pic showing the entire light as well as the 12 LED tailcap. If you need another hint... it's an HID and starts with S and ends in ark  Like I mentioned in another threads, it's about 3-4 weeks of work for me to pay it off... however... way worth it in my opinion


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 15, 2009)

^ not a bit sure what I'm looking at.....


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 15, 2009)

killforfood said:


> Less than a penny.
> I didn't do the math.
> 
> 
> ...



Now I know what this is... a Nichia Lucifer.

Geoff


----------



## D-Dog (Jan 15, 2009)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> ^ not a bit sure what I'm looking at.....



I'll give you a hint... That's the back of the light... the front is a "little" brighter  

If you want to cheat, just look at about half of my recent posts I hope to do a review this weekend on it although the outside shots will have to wait until it doesn't get to 0 at night lol


----------



## curlyfry562 (Jan 16, 2009)

Milky U2by2 for $580


----------



## Taboot (Jan 16, 2009)

M6 - $300-ish
Mag623 - $250-ish all told

Seems cheap once you get into ARs


----------



## mitch79 (Jan 16, 2009)

My mint Black HA A2 Aviator.
I got luck on eBay that day, $220 :twothumbs


----------



## NWdude83 (Jan 18, 2009)

Fenix PD30 $65.


----------



## hiluxxulih (Jan 18, 2009)

Surefire M6 .


----------



## chalshus (Jan 18, 2009)

Lupine Betty X Pro - about $1000,-


----------



## rockz4532 (Jan 18, 2009)

Fenix P2D Q5, at $55, oh wait, no, my iPhone, $200


----------



## D-Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

rockz4532 said:


> Fenix P2D Q5, at $55, oh wait, no, my iPhone, $200



Once you add up the cost for voice and data for a year or two, you are well over what most of us have spent on any light


----------



## Moka (Jan 19, 2009)

My Malkoff C2 cost the most in USD but got a great exchange rate when I bought it(worked out to about $160AU..., but with the exchange rate being so terrible recently my Ra Clicky is by far my most expensive $317AU


----------



## smflorkey (Jan 19, 2009)

Spartanian II


----------



## clbnc (Jan 19, 2009)

My fenix ld10. I am a lightweight.


----------



## danpass (Jan 19, 2009)

$120 delivered from a fellow CPFr.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 19, 2009)

My Fenix 4 in 1 pack got almost $20 more expensive today with an L2 body and a forward switch from Lighthound!

Gets that light (now with three bodies) up to around $90


----------



## A/V Dude (Jan 19, 2009)

Fenix TK10 $82.50 but I lost it.
Fenix TK11 $82.95 on order.
That's it so far.


----------



## joedos (Aug 11, 2009)

My most expensive lights would have to be:

*Search and Rescue Maxa Beam Package*

** 
*Force Protection Maxa Beam Package*


----------



## jahxman (Aug 11, 2009)

Mine will be the *OLIGHT M20 WARRIOR SST50 TITANIUM LIMITED EDITION* when I get it - pre-ordered one today!


----------



## computernut (Aug 11, 2009)

So far my most expensive light is my Surefire A2 which was quite a bit in CDN dollars:


----------



## kramer5150 (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## LumensMaximus (Aug 11, 2009)

My Gatlight in Titanium...400.00 by Lumencraft.


----------



## SilentK (Aug 11, 2009)

Im Trying to get a solid Titanium zippo so i wont kill the hinge as fast doing tricks. That will run me about..... Oh, Wait! You mean flashlights.  My surefire 6pled is the most expensive around $80 when i got it.


----------



## Larbo (Aug 11, 2009)

So far its my SureFire L2, with my TK40 right behind it.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 11, 2009)

Right now (not counting lasers), I believe it is this piddling little thing: :laughing:






SureFire 10X Dominator


----------



## Superdave (Aug 11, 2009)

followed closely by my U2a


----------



## Kilovolt (Aug 12, 2009)

The Titan's


----------



## AusKipper (Aug 12, 2009)

Fenix TK40 for me


----------



## M.S (Aug 12, 2009)

Probably my Megalennium.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Aug 12, 2009)

_Surefire Hellfighter.._


----------



## NonSenCe (Aug 12, 2009)

Hmm its toss up between the Lummi Raw AL (including batteries, shipping etc) and Fenix TK11. 

tk11 because it was bought "locally" so it was alot more expensive than from usa. but as i didnt pay for it.. it was xmas present to me... so the RAW is the "winner".


----------



## LightWalker (Aug 12, 2009)

killforfood said:


> Less than a penny.
> I didn't do the math.
> 
> 
> ...


 
What's the runtime on one of those? :laughing:


----------



## bigchelis (Aug 12, 2009)

My ex-set up

Surefire M6 with LED ZEP 3 P7 drop-in and Leef 3 18650 hosts.



























Then the Malkoff Quad with a Mac hosts


----------



## tx101 (Aug 12, 2009)

This one







Surefire U2 Porcupine

Brought brand spanking new about a year and half ago
Modded by Milky ... U2x2 XPE R2


----------



## Search (Aug 12, 2009)

Single-Mode E2DL.

I think it's only expensive as far as trying to find one though.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 12, 2009)

On paper my U2, but I got a superb deal!

So to me it's my A2L or C2-CJ


----------



## AbleArcher (Aug 13, 2009)

Just Mr Tactical here, got it for a good price and they threw in a nice desk charger as well.


----------



## depusm12 (Aug 13, 2009)

Probably my Tigerlight Gen II with led drop-in from Tigerlight.


----------



## Crenshaw (Aug 13, 2009)

my Milky Legolas , in my signature. close to $300 in its original form. 

and i think it will be close to $400 after the recent updating

Crenshaw


----------



## Chrontius (Aug 13, 2009)

On paper, my A2 and 6R are both close, but I paid less than 50% of retail for both. The 6R is worth a hair over two-sixty to replace, parts bought over a year and a half.


----------



## CGD08 (Aug 13, 2009)

EagleTac T20C2 with RGB kit and Tail-stand. :thumbsup:

Total ~ $109


----------



## jp2515 (Aug 13, 2009)

C3 Centurion + Z48 + KT2 Turbohead Lego


----------



## Tomcat! (Aug 13, 2009)

Night-Ops Gladius. About 4 years ago I bought that in the UK for the USD equivalent of $360, at a time when MagLights were the best I had. The day after I placed the order I had an "Oh my God, what the hell have I done?" moment, went online to find reviews to justify this insanity and ended up here. (Believe it or not that was the lowest price I could find by about $40.)

Incidentally, the most expensive A2 I've found in the UK so far is this offering:
http://www.shop4torches.co.uk/acatalog/Surefire_A2_Aviator_Hybrid_LED_Xenon_Torch.php
As of today that's $504.92 USD. Makes your eyes water!


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Aug 13, 2009)

Fenix TK11 R2- $80
2600 mAh AW 18650 lithium ion batteries to run it- $16 each
The ability to illuminate my surroundings better than the sun at noon with a 6 ounce flashlight- priceless.


----------



## Mikey V (Aug 14, 2009)

Surefire Kroma and Kroma Milspec. The Olight M20 Titanium will be sliding into this rarified atmosphere soon.


----------



## Solscud007 (Aug 14, 2009)

Tomcat! said:


> Night-Ops Gladius. About 4 years ago I bought that in the UK for the USD equivalent of $360, at a time when MagLights were the best I had. The day after I placed the order I had an "Oh my God, what the hell have I done?" moment, went online to find reviews to justify this insanity and ended up here. (Believe it or not that was the lowest price I could find by about $40.)
> 
> Incidentally, the most expensive A2 I've found in the UK so far is this offering:
> http://www.shop4torches.co.uk/acatalog/Surefire_A2_Aviator_Hybrid_LED_Xenon_Torch.php
> As of today that's $504.92 USD. Makes your eyes water!




Wow $360 for a gladius. That is painful. Thanks to lapolicegear I paid less than half of what you spent. 

Most expensive for me is my SF L6 Pocupine at $626. Second would be my matching set SF M2 strider and Strider SF knife. I think I paid $450.


----------



## Tomcat! (Aug 14, 2009)

Solscud007 said:


> Wow $360 for a gladius. That is painful. Thanks to lapolicegear I paid less than half of what you spent.
> 
> Most expensive for me is my SF L6 Pocupine at $626. Second would be my matching set SF M2 strider and Strider SF knife. I think I paid $450.



And the lanyard attachment wore out after three months. Imagine losing something so expensive just because of a thin piece of cord! Luckily that's when I discovered Lighthound and found you can buy replacements by the bag full.


----------



## fisk-king (Aug 14, 2009)

SunDrop BB XP

2.) AlTin Drake


----------



## brighterisbetter (Aug 16, 2009)

The one on the right


----------



## jamie.91 (Aug 16, 2009)

very sadly mine is my RC-N3 but i have an EastwardYJ on its way and that cost the total sum of $30  which is pathetic compared to some on here

hopefully my next light after the eastward will be one with some quality like a fenix P2D but i will have to see how many pennies i can save lol

will post a pic of the eastwardYJ when it arrives so you can all glare in awe 

jamie


----------



## lolzertank (Aug 17, 2009)

Um... the 12xRebel 3C Mag whose head is shown in my avatar. About $160.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 17, 2009)

Were I able to buy a PROPRIETARY drop in for my Wolf Eyes Sniper it would be the highest at around $130.

But I can't.


----------



## jumpstat (Aug 18, 2009)

McGizmo Mule Ti-PD @$425 and change


----------



## gsxrac (Aug 18, 2009)

Currently in my posession, my Ra Clicky 140 is my most expensive. I think I got it when they were $160 but I dont remember. BUT I have pre-payed for a Xtar Howitzer and thats $190 shipped plus probably at LEAST another $40+ to get the cells and charger just to fire it up.


----------



## MWClint (Aug 19, 2009)

SPY007
Ti S-27-PD
Peak FR1000a
Gatlight Ti


----------



## BSBG (Aug 24, 2009)

It was this:







Now it is this much smaller one:


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Aug 24, 2009)

Right now it's my SPY005. 

- Chris


----------



## nekomane (Aug 24, 2009)

The elusive Blue Arc LS
About $400 including shipping. 





Next would be the Katokichi/MJ Ichishiki which I gave away after a love/hate relationship. Still regret it


----------



## strinq (Aug 25, 2009)

just the m2xc4...for now...


----------



## RyanA (Aug 25, 2009)

An Aleph 19. I think it was:
50 for the head
20 for the body
30 for the reflector
40 for the switch
80 for the light engine
~220, totally worth it.:twothumbs


----------



## Kid9P (Aug 25, 2009)

I would say this 007 is *Priceless :naughty:*
** 









** 
**


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 25, 2009)

WOW!

Thats a beauty!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cataract (Aug 25, 2009)

TK 40 followed by Tk11... and then 6 70$ to 80$ fenix/quark/zebra... the other 25 are in the 30$ range


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow those SPY's are amazing! Someday...

My most expensive are the used A2 white that I was given as recompense for some PC repair I did for someone, and my reviewed M2XC4 and Elzetta ZFL-M60. Everything else inches downward from there to my stock Mag Solitaire.


----------



## Spence (Aug 27, 2009)

Although it was a gift from Paul Kim himself, a SureFire KROMA Mil Spec emblazoned with "PK"s personal signature on the side where the model lettering would normally be. To me it is priceless because it was a heartfelt token of the "Master's" generosity and graciousness at a time where I came very close to having my ticket punched for good (a heart attack). I don't remember for sure, but I believe it is a $300 flashlight.








http://s731.photobucket.com/albums/ww319/spencer2l/?action=view&current=PKsKROMA006.jpg

http://s731.photobucket.com/albums/ww319/spencer2l/?action=view&current=PKsKROMA008.jpg


----------



## Light Sabre (Aug 28, 2009)

I think that the most I have ever paid for a single light is $30. Less than $40 for a light plus a LED drop in. I just don't buy expensive lights. I don't buy things online (only once so far). Always buy from B&M stores. And always pay cash. Have never had a Pay Pal account. Have never bought anything off Ebay.


----------



## Spence (Aug 28, 2009)

Light Sabre-
Although your way may not be so exciting as using pay pal or a credit card to pull the trigger on a pricey addition to the collection, you probably manage to save quite a bit of your funds. I'll bet you research your prospective purchases and don't buy a light and later decide it wasn't a wise deal. Am I right?:shrug: You may miss out on some really nice lights that you can not find in b & m stores. I just bought a Maratac AAA, SS for $28 + shipping (total less than $40) and it is a heck of a beautiful looking and performing light for the money, from County Comm.com. Of course you can arrange to send a check to your on-line businesses to make your purchase. You don't allow many opportunities to get ripped off by fraud and forgery crooks, as well, right?


----------



## NE450No2 (Aug 28, 2009)

My Sure Fire M6.
It is worth EVERY PENNY.


----------



## SwissT (Aug 28, 2009)

Polarion PH50 £1200


----------



## Spence (Aug 28, 2009)

To a true enthusiast/collector/flashaholic, a SureFire purchase costs you, but you are paying for the best quality and reliability and a company that is terrific to deal with and will stand behind their product forever. Brave men and women all over the world place their lives in their SureFires and get their jobs done with them. You're right, worth every penny.


----------



## Scorpiolyons (Aug 28, 2009)

My laptop! not so bright though. lol


----------



## The Voice of Reason (Aug 28, 2009)

SF M6
Lumapower MVP with 3 cree head + turbo head

Next... a HID light... :naughty:


----------



## Light Sabre (Aug 28, 2009)

Spence said:


> Light Sabre-
> Although your way may not be so exciting as using pay pal or a credit card to pull the trigger on a pricey addition to the collection, you probably manage to save quite a bit of your funds. I'll bet you research your prospective purchases and don't buy a light and later decide it wasn't a wise deal. Am I right?:shrug: You may miss out on some really nice lights that you can not find in b & m stores. I just bought a Maratac AAA, SS for $28 + shipping (total less than $40) and it is a heck of a beautiful looking and performing light for the money, from County Comm.com. Of course you can arrange to send a check to your on-line businesses to make your purchase. You don't allow many opportunities to get ripped off by fraud and forgery crooks, as well, right?


 
Well for me, I don't like to mail order. I have to have one of something in my hands, see it, feel it, test it, before I would ever mail order anything. And personally I don't know anybody who has any of the mail order lights that CPF's use. I might consider mail order if the company has a voice # to call. I dont' consider this computer secure enough for credit card use. Something just feels weird about it and none of the anti-virus, anti-malware, spyware programs seem to find anything. I don't even use my credit cards very often in person anyway. Somewhere I read about somebody recommending using the prepay gift credit cards for online use, that sounds like a good idea to protect yourself. 

As far as flashlights go, yes I am usually very frugal. I read reviews on a flashlight before I buy it. I started my flashlight addiction with Flashlight Reviews, then the LED Museum. Finally gave in and visited CPF and was a guest for 6 months to a year before I signed up so that I could reply to a message. There are B&M stores here that sell Surefires (Lowes, REI, and a local hardware store). The hardware store also sells a few other nicer lights like Leatherman. One of these days I will take the plunge and get a $60-80 flashlight that has some really nice features. I am more into (1)long runtime, (2) battery type, (3) brightness, then (4) size. Most of my flashlight use is less than 5 feet. Looking under/behind something, dark areas with no light, etc. As far as size goes: SL Nano up to a 3 D Mag. I do have a few throwers in case I need them. Haven't had that many duds compared to how many flashlights I have. My flashlight addiction didn't really take off until the LED lights started becoming more common. :thumbsup:


----------



## Litbobber (Aug 28, 2009)

Polarion PF-50 cpf group buy...$1795


----------



## iapyx (Aug 29, 2009)

SF U2 and U2A

And a [email protected] that I built:
3 batteries at 22 USD each
AW soft starter 75 USD
reflector by FM around 35
boro lens 5,50
shipping
this is the final set up after having made several changes:
changed an FM battery adaptor (9 li ions) for 3 of AW c cells
and had a kiu socket which I changed for an AW soft starter
All together it cost me around the price of a U2.


----------



## John_Galt (Aug 29, 2009)

The Quark AA Ti limited edition. After that, my only other expensive light, and my first, a Fenix LD20.


----------



## Metatron (Sep 1, 2009)

mega extreme III - $80 + $400 000 (house) + $40 000 (car)


----------



## TDL (Nov 13, 2009)

Titanium tactical 2AA quark.


----------



## Hacken (Nov 13, 2009)

85bucks for me only...


----------



## The Voice of Reason (Nov 13, 2009)

The Voice of Reason said:


> SF M6
> Lumapower MVP with 3 cree head + turbo head
> 
> 
> Next... a HID light... :naughty:



Update - 

NOW: SPY007

NEXT: Polarion HID on the horizon... ???


----------



## jp2515 (Nov 13, 2009)

Surefire 12Z w/ SRTH


----------



## TKC (Nov 14, 2009)

My McGizmo's.


----------



## kbohip (Nov 15, 2009)

Mag Charger bought back in 1997 for $90.00 That's $121.00 though now taking inflation into account!


----------



## tropic1 (Nov 15, 2009)

Just my MD2


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 15, 2009)

My most expensive light is Maglite MagCharger. Shortly followed by Malkoff MD4.

Regards, Patric


----------



## Launch Mini (Nov 15, 2009)

Proud to say it is my SPY007.
Long way down to my next one on the list, but that would be a Surefire E1B


----------



## Lord Bear (Nov 23, 2009)

Can't decide if this is a thread for boasts or confessions. :thinking: As for me it's the Muyshondt Nautilus Ti. I actually prefer aluminum but none were available at time of ordering. No regrets at all even though not HA.


----------



## post tenebras (Nov 23, 2009)

Stock: Elzetta ZFL-M60, about $150.

Pending Lego EDC: ArcMania modified SST-50, will be about $300, total.


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Nov 23, 2009)

Lets see...

Purchased production light:
Fenix L2D


Purchased modded light:
Mag 2C K2


Modded Light:
I thought it would be the P7 Mag I'm working on, but I think my Minimag mod is actually going to end up being pricier.. :thinking: Too many options to play with, and in a form factor that I can actually EDC!  No idea what the price is going to be once I'm finished though...


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 23, 2009)

Currently my most expensive light is my Quark 2AA Titanium at just over $90. I've owned some much more expensive ones in the past (HDS ECD U60, Dspeck Firefly) but sold them all because I was never satisfied given the huge price tag.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 23, 2009)

Milky Snake-Eyes, built into a black KL3 head. It was attached to a mint SF 9Z body, with a mint Z49 tailcap.

Bought it slightly used from our own donn. 

Been using the head all week. Currently have it attached to my old C2 body w/ Z41 tailcap. It is freaking amazing! It's sooooo good! It's like dating a horny Supermodel good! :twothumbs


----------



## rhotondm (Nov 24, 2009)

Malkoff MD4 for $215 is my most expensive. In close second place is a custom C2 with a Nailbender drop in, the light totals up to about $210.


----------



## KeyGrip (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## se4g4e (Dec 25, 2009)

Dive Rite 10 watt HID canister light. $500+. Looks like a light saber under water.


----------



## Echo63 (Dec 25, 2009)

$450 AUD for a surefire U2 - yes it was worth it. i carried the thing on duty every night for a few years, and it still lives on my nightstand.

second most expensive was around $300-350 AUD for a surefire M3 (from the Marketplace) and a Lumensfactory P7 head - still makes me giggle like a loony when i fire it up and flood the area with lumens


----------



## PJ (Dec 25, 2009)

HDS EDC B42XRGT and Surefire E1B are the most expensive ones that I paid for. 
Tigerlight FBOP is probably the highest value that I got in a trade.


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Dec 25, 2009)

That honor would go to my Fenix TK40.$155 for the light,plus another $60 for 8 Eneloop AAs plus a charger.


----------



## carrot (Dec 25, 2009)

My most expensive lights are either my Lunasol27 or Ti PD-S... or my 24k gold CR2 Ion. Not sure...


----------



## Patriot (Dec 26, 2009)

My new most expensive light is the Polarion CSWL which retails for $3700. The magic of this story though, is that I didn't have to pay for it. :huh:?

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/252194


----------



## OfficerCamp (Dec 26, 2009)

Surefire M3/Nailbender neutral MC-E/Surefire Clicky.
Awesome


----------



## e-ville (Dec 26, 2009)

as of tonight mine is the catapult


----------



## rayman (Dec 26, 2009)

I think at the moment it's the SST-90 Maglite even if it's not finished yet .

rayman


----------



## T0RN4D0 (Dec 26, 2009)

A $25 Ultrafire. :twothumbs


----------



## LightWalker (Dec 26, 2009)

T0RN4D0 said:


> A $25 Ultrafire. :twothumbs


 
If you stick around here long that'll change.


----------



## T0RN4D0 (Dec 26, 2009)

I refuse to buy expensive lights  If for nothing else, i don't want the guys at customs to rip me off haha, so im on a $30 budget :nana:


----------



## LightWalker (Dec 26, 2009)

T0RN4D0 said:


> I refuse to buy expensive lights  If for nothing else, i don't want the guys at customs to rip me off haha, so im on a $30 budget :nana:


 
Goodluck with that.


----------



## tx101 (Dec 26, 2009)

My Surefire U2 Porcupine, brought it brand new from a SE Asian SF dealer.
I then had Milky turn it into a XPE U2x2

Thinking about it now ........... OUCH !!!


----------



## azzkikr (Dec 26, 2009)

probably my surefire m98ltC, or the surefire M6 or the surefire 12zm. one of those has to be the top one.


----------



## chaoss (Dec 26, 2009)

My Arc6, and it has bumped everything else to the back seat .


----------



## Henk_Lu (Dec 28, 2009)

My SPY 007 neutral white stealth, 945$...


----------



## fisk-king (Dec 28, 2009)

My $.25 ring-light I won off a bubble gum machine. It is my primary EDC with a whopping 1 lumen! Its now my work light.:thumbsup:






Seriously, a Sundrop XP bb and traded a ~$400 busse for a Ra clicky 200cn


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 28, 2009)

^ YIKES!

I want a Chris Reeve Sebenza Knife and those things start at $330 for a small one and $385 for a big one and I don't know that I'll EVER get one.

But I have no interest in ANY light that gets anywhere NEAR $300 and most under $100.

Good thing we don't all see exactly eye to eye I guess.


----------

